# Geeks, Suggest a Laptop within 50K !!!



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

1) What is your budget? 
50k INR

2) What size notebook would you prefer? 
14-15 inch

3) Which country will you buying this notebook?
INDIA

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Dell, Sony and HP. 


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Programing, Movies, Music, Netsurf,etc (Not much Gaming)

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both? 
Dont matter much.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Not much Gaming. But should be good at graphics level. (NFS, F1 2010)

8) How many hours of battery life do you need? 
3-4 hours

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Would like to see it before buying

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
windows 7

My sister want a laptop, she is pursuing her CSE. She is not that into gaming but i will play sometime on it. Hope that it will provide good processing speed and graphics solutions. Also the Speakers should be good, not like Sony's E-series.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

Dell XPS 15 and HP 6021Tx will be in good choices.

Dell XPS 15 have a very good speakers


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello Pratik,

get a Dell XPS 15 for Rs.52k with these-

Full Config - 


> Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)
> 2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5-2410M processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz
> McAfee(R) Security Center - 30 Days Trial Version
> 15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife™
> ...




As you want good battery customise the lappy for a 
9 Cell Primary Battery [add Rs.1,571.78 or Rs.262/month-1]


For total price of Rs.53,871.78

You ca also add a NVIDIA GT 540 m 2 GB which is a great GPU. but as you wont do much gaming the 520m should handle it. Just run games at lower resolution and you should be fine 


Linl- *configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1&model_id=xps-l502x


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

@ Viky and techfreak
My Sister wants to buy not me. Thanks guys for a quick reply, i know that XPS 15 is good overall package but also its quite heavy. Also is there any heat issue ? 

I wanted within 50k.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

There is no Heat Issue in Dell ! 

If you want a light laptop then you can easily get an Inspiron 15R !


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

@ viky
My bro have 15R thats why my sis dont want same.
Whats you config, any problems so far ?
And from where you bought it, official site or from other place? (any accessories)
Any discount for IT company employees ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

I have XPS 15 with i5 2410 2Gb GT 540M . 

The only problem is that I have office and I cant sit on it whole day . 

I bought it from Croma . 

If you want IT Company Employees discount you have to order from the official website .


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, xps 14 is available ?

or xps15z?
whats cost of this ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 28, 2011)

xps 14 - no.
xps 15z - around 80K


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, XPS 15 it is then. 
Sony CB series has audio disadvantage what about HD 6630M? is it more powerfull than dell one?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

No . 

GT 540M is better . Check GT 520 M on notebookcheck!


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

No, i will not customize the Graphics card but is it the same as 15R ?
Also, i7 really needed or i5 can surve the purpose?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

Dude , Look at the Config of 15R and XPS 15 . GFX are different ! 

i5 will serve the purpose !


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

iam in office man thats why i cant surf much :/
i dont have internet at my new place 

okay that Rs.52,3001  E-Value Code: u540402in8 is looking good. What you say ?
with discount i will get it at 49K


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

As you would use it for programming and movies, I recommend you get the FHD screen (1920x1080). That's the best thing about Dell XPS.

FHD screen is a LOT better than the HD version (which is crap).


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

HD version is not crap FFS ! 

Its way better than lot of laptop screens that I have seen !


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

@ Ishu and Vicky 
I know that FHD is really awesome display but its for 6.5K :O
i will opt for 52,300 one and my company is giving me 5% discount so thats good na
xps 15 for 49k

Any ASUS Laptops ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 28, 2011)

It is a good choice. If you can spend some more, get 2/3 years complete cover accidental damage protection also and have complete peace of mind.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

@ Arsenalfan
Nice suggestion man, thanks 
Whats the cost ?

Any ASUS model within 50k or Dell xps is gr8 option ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 28, 2011)

from dell site:

2-year XPS Premier Service with 2-year CompleteCover 5,634.13 
3-year XPS Premier Service with 1-year CompleteCover Rs.11,342.15 
3-year XPS Premier Service with 3-year CompleteCover Rs.12,705.46 

What I was thinking is that you can go for new inspiron 15r and get 2/3 years complete cover. But the build quality of the XPS is lot better. But with the XPS, extended warranty may be out of your budget. I am not sure if warranty can be extended afterwards. Check this point the dell executive.

In flipkart I found this ASUS laptop : Asus N Series N53JG-SX045V. Price is 53K.
But it comes with older generation i5 and nvidia 415. 
So the dell model looks better bet for you.



Spoiler



If you are comfortable with HP you can also check the HP model in my signature, a real VFM at 50K at Croma. It is loaded with second generation i7 and 1GB ddr5 ati 6770. There is some issues with its graphics card, but is it not going to affect most of the users.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

@ Arsenalfan
15R lacks a nice keyboard and touchpad. Also sound is okayish where as in xps15 keyboad, touchpad and sound is awesome. 

HP, battery issue mate.
what graphics issues you are getting?
can we upgrade 500gb with 7200 rpm ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 28, 2011)

Not me. It is working fine so far for me. Apparently if you use applications that uses OpenGL instead of DirectX, the discrete graphics card will not be used. 
Check Ishu's post regarding the same issue   *Here* 

And upgrading the hard disk is not possible. Not in HP.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> HD version is not crap FFS !
> 
> Its way better than lot of laptop screens that I have seen !



Have you seen the Dell FHD screen? The HD screen looks crap compared to it. And IMO the HP DV6 has a better HD screen than the XPS.



pratik385 said:


> @ Ishu and Vicky
> I know that FHD is really awesome display but its for 6.5K :O
> i will opt for 52,300 one and my company is giving me 5% discount so thats good na
> xps 15 for 49k
> ...



But that screen is much more useful than anything else esp for programming (you'll see a lot more code) and movies.
IMO that screen is the biggest USP of Dell over HP. The only reason I haven't yet bought the HP DV6 myself (better card @ 50k vs better screen @ 70k ).



pratik385 said:


> @ Arsenalfan
> HP, battery issue mate.
> what graphics issues you are getting?
> can we upgrade 500gb with 7200 rpm ?


Dell has a better speakers, 7200rpm HDD and slightly better build quality.
HP has a much superior Graphic card (40% better) and is much cheaper than the Dell.
HP DV6 6017TX/6121TX are 50k (i7 2630qm, 4GB, HD6770M). 3014TX is 43k.

You can upgrade the HDD yourself (WD Scorpio Black 500GB costs 2.5k). HP doesn't provide customization in India.



arsenalfan001 said:


> Not me. It is working fine so far for me. Apparently if you use applications that uses OpenGL instead of DirectX, the discrete graphics card will not be used.
> Check Ishu's post regarding the same issue   *Here*
> 
> And upgrading the hard disk is not possible. Not in HP.



Its going to get fixed soon. HP is about to roll out a new BIOS. Err that's what I heard.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 28, 2011)

Agreed with Ishu. HP is much better in terms of performance. You can easily upgrade the harddrive yourself and external speakers and headphones are always an option for better sound. Go to Dell and HP stores and ask them to show you the screens of both the models. If you really find Dell worth it then go for it. But if you can live with the HP screen, it will be much more futureproof and VFM.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

My brother has the full HD screen and I have HD . 

I know the difference but calling it crap is just outrages . I watch 720P movies and they play well . HP screen wont comment about it . 

Rest it is OP's choice .


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

The HD screen is WLED and FHD screen is RBGLED. Its much better IMO. I would never buy/think about buying the overpriced dell if it wasn't for that display or if the HP had an option to upgrade to that display.

From Wiki


Spoiler



LED backlighting in color screens comes in two flavors: white LED backlights and RGB LED backlights.[1] White LEDs are used most often in notebooks and desktop screens, and in virtually all mobile LCD screens. A white LED is actually a blue LED with yellow phosphor to give the impression of white light. The spectral curve has big gaps in the green and red parts. RGB LEDs consist of a red, a blue, and a green LED and can be controlled to produce different temperatures of white. RGB LEDs for backlighting are found in high end color proofing displays such as HP DreamColor LP2480zx monitor or selected HP EliteBook notebooks, as well as newer consumer grade displays such as Dell's Studio series laptops which have an optional RGB LED display.

RGB LEDs can deliver an enormous color gamut to screens. When using three separate LEDs (additive color) the backlight can produce a color spectrum that closely matches the color filters in the LCD pixels themselves. In this way, the filter passband can be narrowed so that each color component lets only a very narrow band of spectrum through the LCD. This improves the efficiency of the display since little light is blocked when white is displayed. Also, the actual red, green, and blue points can be moved farther out so that the display is capable of reproducing more vivid colors.



I guess we will agree to disagree.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

I know that but slating it as Crap is bit over the top IMO .

Rest , The customer service makes up for the higher price I payed . My roomate called and registered for HP home visit a month back . you can guess what has happened since


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes that might be true but I almost never contact any CC. They are mostly a bunch of idiots.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

We shall debate that on some other day . !

Cheers mate !


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

okay so HP has good processor, graphics card and screen. But how will i know that the laptop i bought has new bios as ishu has told ? 

BTW what are -Ve points for HP one ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

I really doubt that HP's screen is better !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

No one has the new BIOS yet. You can get an update later.

The only major -ve in the HP is that you cannot use the 6770M for OpenGL softwares. This problem only exists with the 61xx series. Its perfectly fine with the 60xx series.
So try to find the 6017tx and get the 6121tx if 6017 isn't available.

Also most people won't be affected by this problem. Minecraft, heavy photoshopping, Adobe CS5 etc need OpenGL. Programming, movies and games are perfectly fine.

Fix is on the way as I said

Smaller -ves include 5400rpm HDD, no FHD screen, no backlit KB.
_____________________________________
See FHD is much better than HD


			
				#2 said:
			
		

> Not great. People have returned the notebook due to it. *It is the most important upgrade on the dv6*





			
				#5 said:
			
		

> *I've read here that the HP 1366x768 is better than the Dell 1366x768 (the latter is supposedly among the worst displays out there).* That said, both are significantly worse than either 1920x1080 variety.





			
				#7 said:
			
		

> *Compared to the 1080p screen, it fails miserably.* Graded by itself however, it's a fine average (or slightly above average) screen.



hp dv6 HD display quality


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

You dont get my point ! 

Off course the FHD will be better ! I am just saying that HD screen is NOT BAD ! NOT CRAP !


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey please tell me how to browse that ever confusing hp site 
i cant see dv6 models as we can see xps models in dell site and price too


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

The second quote even calls the Dell HD the WORST display in the world. 



pratik385 said:


> Hey please tell me how to browse that ever confusing hp site
> i cant see dv6 models as we can see xps models in dell site and price too


Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6017TX: Computer
Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6121TX: Computer
HP Pavilion dv6-6000 Entertainment Notebook PC series Home & Home Office
HP Pavilion dv6-6100 Entertainment Notebook PC series Home & Home Office


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

6770 > 6490 na 

i will look in Pune's hp shop for that dv6-6017TX (LQ460PA) for 52k as ishu told 60**tx dont have any probs, okay?

Coz there is also dv6-6121TX (QB367PA) which has 2gb of Gchip. will it make any difference though?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> 6770 > 6490 na


Yes. 6770 >>>>>6490



> i will look in Pune's hp shop for that dv6-6017TX (LQ460PA) for 52k as ishu told 60**tx dont have any probs, okay?
> 
> Coz there is also dv6-6121TX (QB367PA) which has 2gb of Gchip. will it make any difference though?



6017TX or 6121TX if 6017TX is not available (It usually isn't).
No difference.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

okay i will check that mate

Thanks to both of you 
Really i cant imagine buying without recommendation from thinkdigit forumers 

How much back up you getting?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

For HP, TDFers have reported upto 5 hrs using the onboard graphic card and 2-3 hrs using the ati card.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 28, 2011)

k o mate and beat audio beats jbl or viceversa ?
coz i have heard that jbl has done gr8 job on dell


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah Dell has relatively better speakers.


----------



## rahul11th (Aug 30, 2011)

I think this pretty much fits the bill:

VPCCB15FG : C Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for advice everyone

Ive booked Dell xps15


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats Pratik 


Post when it comes and few pics if possible


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats Pratik


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 30, 2011)

Dont worry guys i will review it nicely with pic and possibly a video 
Got a Deal For Dell Xps 15 @ 69k

Configuration:- 
Intel Core i7-2630QM processor 2.00 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz
15.6" (39.6cm) FHD R+GB display 1080p
2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus
4GB Dual-channel 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 4G) 
750GB 7200RPM Hard Drive 
3 Year Complete Cover
JBL 2.1 Speakers + Waves MaxxAudio® enhancement
Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability 
Backlit Keyboard
6 Cell Primary Battery
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (Multi-Language)DVD Media
Various paid and free bundled software

FREEBIES:- 
Targus Backpack 2.0 
Dell(TM) MS111 USB Optical Mouse
McAfee(R) Security Center - 15 Months Version
HDMI cable


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats. When are they going to ship it?


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 30, 2011)

On or before 12/9/11


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 30, 2011)

U made a nyc deal..i7 and the 1080p screen....i always wish that dell gives better graphics card in the xps range ..


----------

